# What's the scariest movie you have ever watched?



## Dakris

RedFraggle said:


> Now:
> 
> The Strangers - No talking and pure terror for no apparent reason, just because people felt like it. That is so unpredictable and terrifying to think about.


That's a scary movie.


----------



## firedell

Mars Attacks. I cannot watch it at all.


----------



## ibage

Signs. Seriously, that movie is the only one I've gotten a genuine feeling of fear from. It's also one of the only movies I'd watch starring Mel Gibson.


----------



## Staffan

ibage said:


> Signs. Seriously, that movie is the only one I've gotten a genuine feeling of fear from. It's also one of the only movies I'd watch starring Mel Gibson.


Thanks for reminding me; I been meaning to see it but then I forgot about it. 

Mel Gibson is also a bit scary.


----------



## ibage

Staffan said:


> Mel Gibson is also a bit scary.


I can't stand him at all. He's a hypocritical jackass but he is a decent actor.


----------



## Planisphere

If you mean 'scary' as in 'makes me jump in reaction to a sudden, loud noise during a very quiet scene', then that would be the majority of horror films. But I've never found a film that was actually intrinsically scary. Even that one with the torture and decapitation of Jewish prisoners (which actually happened) only made me pissed, not afraid.

If I actually saw a demon in real life, then I'll be scared. Until then, I'll get a good laugh at the stereotypical formula most horror films seem to follow (and not all of them are bad either; I quite enjoyed The Raven, for example).


----------



## Staffan

firedell said:


> Mars Attacks. I cannot watch it at all.


Haha. I thought it was pretty good at the beginning but the second half seems to have been made without a script.


----------



## josie18

this movie scared me...i couldn't sleep after :sad:. that's part 2 but part 1 was adapted into English. the film is known as quarantine(part 1) , however...the original movies are far scarier in my opinion.


----------



## halah

Inside (2007)


----------



## heyimawkward

My number one fear of all time is someone breaking into my home, so when I saw _The Collector_ two summers ago, I didn't sleep for a week. Love it to death now, though (still have the occasional nightmare regarding it, though). I hear there's a sequel in the works, too, which I'm both excited and terrified for.


----------



## Jewl

... I'm not even joking. Those who saw this movie as little children will agree with me. O_O My siblings and friends all agree: this movie will give your children nightmares. 

I am scarred for life, I tell you. XD


----------



## BeauGarcon

I've never found a movie scary. Anyway, I used to watch a lot of horror movies when I was a child, now they bore me to death.


----------



## RedGanon

Ladda Land (2012) a Thai movie. It was something about ghosts. And out of all horror movies that I watched it was one of the few which I found really creepy.


----------



## dragthewaters

I know this is really weird, but District 9. I don't watch horror movies, ever, because I am afraid of everything as is.

There were scenes in this movie where the main character was projectile-vomiting blood and his fingernails were falling off and stuff because he was turning into an alien. I literally had a panic attack and had to leave the theater for 5 minutes and come back. The rest of the movie after that was not disturbing though.


----------



## VinnieBob

eraser head
not so much scary as eerie
it is done in surrealistic style, it's as if you are watching some one else's nightmare
lacking in plot


----------



## dragthewaters

vinniebob said:


> eraser head
> not so much scary as eerie
> it is done in surrealistic style, it's as if you are watching some one else's nightmare
> lacking in plot


I don't get this! I don't find Eraserhead scary at all. I actually find the "in heaven everything is fine" scene to be comforting....Maybe I am weird though.


----------



## Roland Khan

Child's Play trilogy.

As a kid they freaked me out and now dolls in a dark room are creepy.


----------



## jjankie

Paranormal Activity I - when she gets up and stands by his side of the bed motionless for 4 hours. Yikes.


----------



## Bat

Dario Argento's movies always creeped me right out. They still do, in spite of the special effects being so dated.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Julia Bell said:


> ... I'm not even joking. Those who saw this movie as little children will agree with me. O_O My siblings and friends all agree: this movie will give your children nightmares.
> 
> I am scarred for life, I tell you. XD


Lol, my little sister was, maybe. I thought it was needlessly emotional and dramatic when I was a kid. :kitteh:

... I don't think I've actually seen something that'd qualify as being the scariest movie I've ever watched. 

There are some that were messed up and psychologically mind-chuckery, but nothing I'd call especially 'scary', necessarily. I have a pretty high fear threshold.

I quite enjoyed the movie 'Sinister'. It kept me up a few hours in trepidation. roud:


----------



## Chesire Tower

conscius said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about this movie, right with Kidman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's like one of her first films every and she was real hot and I liked the sex scene and I guess I never thought of it as a horror film. I admit it had scary moments and did not mean to say it was not scary. Just I hadn't heard of anybody name that one as scariest film. Have you seen Exorcist? It's pretty good.


Yes, one and the same. I'm not saying that it didn't have erotic moments but I was constantly in a state of terror watching it since you never knew what the psycho was going to do next.

Yea, I did see The Exorcist and to mem it wasn't scary. I considered it to be way over the top and I actually laughed all the way through it.


----------



## conscius

Hmmm, not sure you joking or what, but don't see how Exorcist is funny. It's usually rated one of the scariest films of all time and for good reason, the first time I saw it, I was terrified and it gave me nightmares. 

The one scary movie that I did think was funny, was The Shining. I think Kubrick had Nicholson do so many over the top facial expressions, he almost turned him into a caricature. I used to half laugh, half shiver.


----------



## Izzy Kit

Wasn't the scariest movie I've seen (don't even find it scary anymore) but when I was about eight I saw Jeeper Creepers and it scared the hell out of me


----------



## Astral

I have never been scared by a movie or a video game.
I think it's funny that people can get scared about something that just makes me laugh.
I also think it's awesome that you can get a scare from just watching something.
My auntie was like that she would yell and scream in the movie theather when she would get scared. 

Now I feel like im missing out haha


----------



## jjankie

Astral said:


> I have never been scared by a movie or a video game.
> I think it's funny that people can get scared about something that just makes me laugh.
> I also think it's awesome that you can get a scare from just watching something.
> My auntie was like that she would yell and scream in the movie theather when she would get scared.
> 
> Now I feel like im missing out haha


My buddy is like that. Never gets immersed into a movie, hence no emotional or connection with what is going on. I always thought that sad for all that he is missing. Being so clinical and academic about movies or anything that can envelop you, seems like a 'lack'.


----------



## Illegal Pastries

Izzy Kit said:


> Wasn't the scariest movie I've seen (don't even find it scary anymore) but when I was about eight I saw Jeeper Creepers and it scared the hell out of me


Jeepers Creepers begins very scary in my opinion. The first ten minutes or so are downright disturbing and uneasy for me. Then it all kind of goes downhill after a short while. I think they made the mistake of revealing the Creeper too early into the film though and his face just isn't all that frightening. The film's final act becomes a by-the-numbers slasher flick that just doesn't sit well with me. But damn, that intro was freaky! I can definitely see how the film would have freaked you out at such an early age.

The scariest movie I've seen probably was watching Se7en when I was nine years old. Why, why the hell was that allowed to happen? Scarred me for life, but now it's one of my favorite all-time films. Recently, The Conjuring scared the pants off me. I watched it late at night with my girlfriend and I think it scared me more than it did her! Lost a lot of sleep after watching it but I think it was a great film, even if the third act took a noticeable hit in quality. Love the movie. I think James Wan is the only horror director today that can scare me.


----------



## Pifanjr

I can't handle scary movies. I had nightmares years after seeing It, so I do all I can to avoid them. 

Also, this guy:








His name is Karbonkel. He was part of show that learned spelling and reading to children of ages 6 and 7. Literally thousands of children got nightmares from this guy, some even got traumatized or got phobias.


----------



## Pathosray

Alien

The whole concept of not having the tools required to deal with a superhuman threat, in an area completely closed off from everything, that is slowly picking off the group until one person remains, and then finds out that it was completly staged for creating a super weapon/soldier.

Actually that last part I can't remember if it was in the first film or introduced to the series later on...


----------



## Mimic octopus

The Shining was scary (and really enjoyable). I also liked The Orphanage and Julia's Eyes.

I've never found slasher movies scary because seeing gore and death just isn't suspenseful. When there's one death after another without an interesting storyline there isn't anything to anticipate, so it can become unstimulating.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

Insidious 1, 
O! my god! I still scared...!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Martyrs 


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## Fern

Izzy Kit said:


> Wasn't the scariest movie I've seen (don't even find it scary anymore) but when I was about eight I saw Jeeper Creepers and it scared the hell out of me


I saw that for the first time a few weeks ago! 

I so wanted Jason Long to survive


----------



## bigstupidgrin

This is a little embarrassing, but Blair Witch scared the crap out of me growing up. I fell for the premise and thought that it was a real documentary...


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Escape From Tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Sourpuss said:


> Another good candidate is "The Blair Witch Project". What makes it scary is mainly the actors doing such a fine job portraying people lost in the woods. Nevermind anything else, that alone is enough to give you goosebumps. The slowly rising anxiety as you are forced to accept that you need help, but there is none. That said, the "witch" works very well as a source of fear in the film because so much is left to our imagination. What we glimpse as viewers is just enough to make us doubt the mundane and fear that something unnatural is out there.


The Blair Witch Project is a polarizing movie, and I think the line between loving it and hating it depends a whole lot on how much your imagination runs away with the scenario. If it doesn't, then it's just a boring movie about annoying college kids in the woods. If it does, it's frickin' _terrifying_.


----------



## Dakris

Walther von der Vogelweide said:


> The Blair Witch Project is a polarizing movie, and I think the line between loving it and hating it depends a whole lot on how much your imagination runs away with the scenario. If it doesn't, then it's just a boring movie about annoying college kids in the woods. If it does, it's frickin' _terrifying_.


The actors are annoying in my opinion  Why scream when it's obviously going to reveal their position? The scariest part is the scene inside the tent where you only hear the audio and the screen's black.

I would say The Exorcist is the most shocking and creepiest movie I've seen, but I've yet to see a movie that really scares the shit out of me.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Too many to name, but for now:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Chesire Tower said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean by that. Dead Calm had me on pins and needles throughout the entire film.


Oh snap! _Dead Calm_ is one of those rare finds. 

I don't know how I even came across it, but yeah, it left an impression on me. So creepy but more eery. Not just my man Billy Zane (and the rest, obv) but the cinematography, score, ambiance, filmed in the great barrier reef, and just the whole story of being out on a yacht in the middle of nowhere, taking aboard a "survivor" from a nearby sinking ship, and Sam Neill's character going over to it only to find mangled corpses and a video of who's responsible, the homicidal maniac he's left with his wife.

I dare say that movie is a masterpiece of scary.


----------



## Coburn

_I Saw The Devil_ (2010). Choi Min-Sik was a very convincing serial killer. 


Overall, an excellent film, but would not recommend for the vast majority of movie goers.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Pilot said:


> _I Saw The Devil_ (2010). Choi Min-Sik was a very convincing serial killer.
> 
> 
> Overall, an excellent film, but would not recommend for the vast majority of movie goers.


Probably one of my all time favorite movies of any genre. Scary, creepy, fucked up, well acted, action, well choreographed, good dialogue, and on and on.

I mean, a badass secret agent seeks vengeance on a serial killer cannibal that murdered his loved one. That's a good plot.

But yes, for professional movie watchers only.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

As a:
Kid, "The Gate."
Teen, "Ringu."
Adult, "The conjuring."


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Alexis89

Dead Silence. I've watched it 3 times...but much of the movie is watched behind closed eyelids. In my defense, I have a huge fear of dolls...especially the porcelain kind.


----------



## Apple Pine

Home alone. A legend


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

American Psycho.


----------



## koalaroo

Se7en


----------



## Lycrester

Strangers


----------



## jehosafats

The Last Action Hero


----------



## angeleyes

Wait Until Dark- Blind woman is menaced by hoodlums.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Weellllll, I've been watching a lot.





*It Follows*

This little gem was a work of art. Don't watch alone.




































*You're Next*

Oh man, I was so pleasantly surprised by this one. Hilarious, gory, very believable characters/dialogue(which makes all horror 100 times scarier). 

Fuckin' great. Pure entertainment.
















_All the Boys Love Mandy Lane_










I thought this was gonna be some dumb teenage slasher. Well, it was. Minus the dumb part. Incredible cinematography, script, cast, story. It will leave you guessing til the end.


----------



## Morpheus83

James Cameron's Titanic. It was scary and torturous how a boring character could take a few hours to die before the end credits rolled.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jack Ass 3 d - it was horrifying - took 4 breaks to walk out to borders( bookstore ) yet the movies still seem to be the most disgusting and boring movie I've ever seen. Total torture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## mushr00m

Silent Hill. Carrie. Omen.


----------



## Macona

Watership Down. 

I saw it as a child, but all I can remember of it is the blood and horror


----------



## Purple Skies

The Exorcist and The Conjuring. 

Anything that involved the devil, or is demonic in nature is sure to scare me or at the very least make me nervous. I'm not scared by ghosts, or murderers really.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Macona said:


> Watership Down.
> 
> I saw it as a child, but all I can remember of it is the blood and horror


Love the book, I've only seen clips of the movie. 

Love the signature by the way.


----------



## shazam

"The possession of Michael King" with earphones on my own. Took a lot of self control. The best one was "The Vatican tapes"


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Eraserhead was probably the scariest movie I've ever seen. Granted, I love horror movies to death but that movie was freaky as shit. Especially with the baby.


----------



## Linus E

*Mulholland Drive* (2001)

I love this film, yet I'm mortally scared of watching it too often.

My story: I had watched this once and thought it good but not great, mainly because I didn't really get all of it. Not long after, circumstances in life made me have a nervous breakdown -- and all of a sudden I see clearly how spot-on this film is about the dark side of the mind: fear of insanity, suicidal desperation, soul-wrecking disappointments.

The kind of fear that isn't just a momentary thrill, but a sort of deep-seated existential horror.

...

Now, cookies and blankets for everyone!


----------

